# Giant Vac engine removal?



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey everyone I have a quick queston, I have a late 1980's Giant Vac 5hp leaf blower with a seized engine that I need to remove. I unbolted the engine mounts and fan bolt but I cant pull the engine from the fan to remove it. Does anyone have any tips or tricks for removing it?? thanks


----------

